# "Sugar Bug" Vein



## mommaBskahan (Jun 20, 2013)

My DS just turned 7 months and the vein on the bridge of his nose seems to be getting darker. Doc keeps reassuring me that it will fade, but I can't help obsessing about it. I know it's very common and that I should just be thankful for a beautiful, healthy baby, but it bothers me!







If your LO had this vein, when did it start to fade? I really just worry that he'll be teased by other kids if it's still there when he starts K. Also, if your babe did have it&#8230; Were they diagnosed with a murmur? I read something about a possible connection and my boy does have an "innocent" murmur.

Thanks!


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

mine has one above his eye and it is still pretty dark at 18 months


----------



## Zirconia (May 13, 2012)

This is so fascinating! My 18-month-old had one, but I can't remember the last time I noticed it - either it's gone or has just been eclipsed by all the bumps, scrapes, and toddler battle scars. 

She's not one for sweets, and has always slept poorly and been a little high needs. So far I can only find one article about "sugar bug" babies - do you have any other resources? Here's what I've found:

http://holisticsquid.com/is-your-babys-blue-vein-a-sugar-bug/


----------



## Phoebesmum (Nov 15, 2013)

My Daughter is nearly 5 and she has had what I can only describe as a cluster of veins on the bridge of her nose since she was born. Permanently looks bruised. I use it as an indicator to when she is tired or coming down with something as it tends to become very prominent when these occur. As she has got older I have noticed that a vein under her mouth going towards her neck also gets "brighter" when she is poorly. She is very pale and and I am used to these and like you all, I worry that she will get teased about the obvious bruise cluster on the bridge of her nose but she has been at Nursery and School since she was 2 & a half and the only people that ever point it out are grown ups!

Yesterday though something new occurred which had me up at A&E all evening. My little one went blue all round her mouth, looked like a vein tash. We now have an appointment at the MFU (Maxillo Facial Unit) on Tuesday with a specialist. Has anyone else had anything similar? I did some googling which is always a bad idea and it kept coming up with heart problems :-/


----------



## mommaBskahan (Jun 20, 2013)

Zirconia - Yes, that was the article I read. I don't really think it describes my LO though... He loves sweets and doesn't seem to be "affected" by them. He sleeps like a champ! Lol! He was a little high needs as a newborn, but not so much now. Thanks for letting me know that hers has faded. Since my original post, I read somewhere that it "usually" fades by age 5. Here's to hoping!

Phoebesmum - I'm so sorry to hear of your LO's troubles. Thankfully, our pedi didn't hear the murmur at his 9 month check-up. Thanks for letting me know that she's never been teased at nursery school! I feel better now. Adults can be rude sometimes. Lol! Hugs to you and your little girl!!

Possible future readers - I wrote to the authors of Baby 411 (my bible) regarding this and here's Dr. Ari Brown's response...



> Thanks for writing in. That blue vein is just one of several blood vessels that supplies the face--no specific name. In general, they tend to fade over the first year of life but can be fairly prominent in fair skinned kiddos, like yours. And when kids get older and develop more fat in their faces, the vein will look less visible just under the skin.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about it being prominent, but if it is truly getting larger or raised, the concern would be a vascular malformation, which could be evaluated with an MRI. Not worried about heart murmur being related to it.


----------

